# Any Tran SVT 22 or 24 owners out there?



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Seriously looking at the Tran SVT 22 or 24 models and interested in getting some feedback from current owners. Met with Donnie and took a test ride and very impressed with the performance. Because of the storage shed limitations, the SVT 22 is my best bet but hey, if pressed, I could find accommodations for the SVT 24. I'm on the fence between a 225 SHO or 250 SHO. Don't know if the performance difference is worth the $1000 price differential. All information is appreciated. Love fishing Port Mansfield several times a year but closer to Galveston Bay. Therefore, both shallow water and big, rough water performance is important.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

You know I'm really surprised that no one out there has replied to this post. I don't have the 220 or the 240, but I have the 200, with a 175 vmax and its stellar. One of my favorite things about the SVT is its ability to do both of those things very well, I can run pretty darn skinny and not be worried about crossing the big water to get where I need to be.

Like I said I have the 175 and I get low to mid 40's out of her with a 4 blade. The 24 should take big water like a champ, although so would the 22.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah Five, I'm surprised no one has posted up. When I was at Tran shop last week, they had 2 being rigged and at least 4 others in various stages of construction. They are putting out a lot of boats and almost all of them are SVT's. Every one of them are sold, so they are going somewhere. As large as a membership this board has, I would expect several owners to chime in. Everyone likes to talk about their boats. Has me puzzled.


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

I just purchased a 22svt and put a 250 Pro XS on it. It is being rigged this week and I should be able to pick it up on Saturday. I will be glad to share some numbers next week. Donny has been great to work with.


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

We ordered a 240 SVT with a 300 on the back, hopefully will pick it up the first week in May. Will post some numbers when we get her propped out right and see what she can do


----------



## crey (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm running the 24 svt with a 225 optimax, 75g fuel and full live well it will run low 50s. Last trip to the cut I averaged 4mpg, I fish from Baffin to port mansfield and this boat has taken everything I have thrown at it so far. My last boat was the 24xlr8 with a Honda and the cat gets better mpg and is faster.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

All right, I knew we had to have some SVT owners as well as future owners out here. Thanks for posting up. BU and sags, very interested in hearing your performance numbers. crey, I love Mansfield and glad to hear that it is working out well for you in that area. Going to drop you a PM when I get a chance to let you boast about your boat while educating me.


----------



## Okiebug (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 220SVT powered by a Suzuki 200 coming later this summer. Will add my numbers then.


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm leaning real seriously towards a 220SVT also. I'm thinking about a Suzuki 200, maybe a 250. I've researched quite a few boats, cats and tunnel V's and the SVT seems to be the best package. Really curious to start seeing more performance numbers posted.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, what I am seeing is that we have 1 current owner and several future owners in that anticipation mode. We also have several different power options and I am really looking forward to seeing some numbers. Most of ya'll have placed your orders which I have not yet pulled the trigger. Please post up and let us know how you are having them rigged.


----------



## nbiffle (Mar 26, 2012)

*240 svt*

The only thing different with the 225 and 250 is the computer. The 250 computer changes the fuel to air mixture. The weight is the same. I would personally go with the 240 because its the same width as the 220 but its just 2 foot longer. Plus if you were to buy the 220 either way you would have to put a 225 or 250. I don't own a 240 or 220 but i have worked there for 2 years and i have learned a lot.


----------



## fish master 1 (Aug 31, 2011)

*transport 240*

Im running a 240 transcat with a 250 sho it is #8 off the line the boat will run very shallow im running a power tec 18 pitch 4 blade prop with no extra cup the boat will run 56 mph at 5800 rpms with a very good hole shot with 2 or 4 people on board the fastest that the boat has run is 58 mph but the hole shot was not there the boat is a dream to fish outof i went from a 21 tran cat to the 240 with no regret you will need to install trim tabs this boat rides high in the front so the trim tabs will help the rough water ride the trans are great to deal with hope this helps you out


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishmaster, is that an OFX powertech prop or what kind? Was thinking about going with a OFX myself on the 300 we're going to hang on the back


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

nbiffle - Is a 200 Suzuki going to be short on power on the 220? I was considering a 250 but the weight and cost was starting to add up. Suggestions?


----------



## Okiebug (Feb 3, 2012)

specks&ducks,

The Suzuki 200 and 250 weigh the very close to the same (570 vs 580 pounds) (http://www.outboard-engine.com/). The Suzuki 175 weighs 474 pounds and seems to be the "default" motor. If you are going to be hauling a lot of stuff then the 250 would work best, if you are really light, the 175 should serve you well.

I don't know what I am doing so chose the 200.


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Okie. I seldom carry more than one or two people so load is not going to be an issue. The 175 may be a good choice, I know I have had several mechanics tell me the 175 Suzuki is a solid motor. I need to reconsider.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

The suzuki 175 is what I have on a 200 SVT (20 foot) it will go about 43 mph. I didnt want the extra weight of the 6 cyl.


----------



## crey (Nov 30, 2011)

A few pics of the 24


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a sick boat...what's funny is you really can't appreciate how big the 24 is until you see it!

For the other post...I just can't see putting anything less than a 200 on the 22'....I have a 175 on mine (20') and just think that may be a little underpowered for the 22'.

Five


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice looking boat. I think your right, the 175 is going to be a little short on power for the 220.


----------



## fish master 1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sags the prop im running is a ofs 15.25x18 with out blowout ring the prop that i got 58 mph out of was a ofx 19 but it had no hole shot or mid range hope this helps


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

fish master, I sent you a PM.

fin


----------



## nbiffle (Mar 26, 2012)

*speck and ducks*

The suzuki 200 is not bad for the 220 but its just what you want. Its your boat if you like to cruise it would be good but if you wanna go faster you might have to go bigger. Its all on what you want. the 200 would still push the 220 very well.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

When I was discussing the SVT and motor combinations. Donnie informed me that the 22 SVT and the 225 SHO would be a very good combination. He said the top end speed difference between the 225 SHO and 250 SHO is minimal because the hull will only go so fast and not worth the $1,000 difference in price. I'm anxious to hear some of the numbers on the new SVT's that have been posted on this thread.


----------



## nbiffle (Mar 26, 2012)

*Props*

That ofs has what we call the "x" cup Jack foreman does all our props for the svt with the x cup it helps from slipping when you lift it up on the jack plate.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

nbiffle, that Suzuki has been a good motor for Tran and they have attached them to many hulls over the years. A couple of reasons I am seriously considering the SHO over the Suzuki (comparing 225hp models):

1. Weight difference - the SHO is over 70# lighter
2. Gear ratio - the SHO is 1.75 and Suzuki 2.29
3. Shaft length - the SHO is 20" and Suzuki is 25"

These numbers tell my simple brain that the overall boat should draft less and have a better hole shot and top end speed. I may be all wet on this reasoning, I don't know. That's why I am asking all these questions and interested in everyone's boat/motor/options. Thanks for the info you've been providing. Tran seems to be one of Texas' premier boat builders and you should be proud to be associated with them. Here's some green for you!


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

fin, you can get a Suzuki 250 SS that is a 20" shaft also, didn't look at them ourselves for this boat but was thinking of repowering the other one we have before going new. You can talk to Capt Mike K with reelrush charters as he has a 240 with the SS motor on it i think


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

The sho motors all have low water pickups, only the SuZuki 250ss comes with low water pickup on the Suzuki line up. Donnie recommended a motor with a low water pickup on the 20 inch shaft motors or go with a 25inch shaft with regular water intakes.


----------



## nbiffle (Mar 26, 2012)

Fin- We have put many of Suzuki motors on our boats. They are very reliable and have plenty of power. Me personally I do like the SHO one because i have always trusted yamaha so either which way you go. The SHO has not been out long enough for me to know much about it but the second boat out of the mold the guy has a SHO and he likes it. I ran a 220 with a 225 SHO and it had plenty of power and hole shot.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

finaddiction said:


> nbiffle, that Suzuki has been a good motor for Tran and they have attached them to many hulls over the years. A couple of reasons I am seriously considering the SHO over the Suzuki (comparing 225hp models):
> 
> 1. Weight difference - the SHO is over 70# lighter
> 2. Gear ratio - the SHO is 1.75 and Suzuki 2.29
> ...


Some comments for review;
The 70# savings is a good thing, that's like throwing 1/3 of a fat boy off the back of the boat. Maybe a 1/4" less draft at rest. 2% decrease in total weight. I doubt you can't tell the difference in hole shot or running in these boats.
The gear ratio, better a 2.29 than a 1.75. Can run a larger diameter prop, giving you more cup area, pushing more water, better hole shot. Let's you get the prop higher in the water, minimally, but we are talking details here. Lesser tip speed for the same prop, less chance of slippage and blowout.
The low water pickup, yes, i wish i had it. I can run my trim all the way in, raise the jackplate all the way up, set my tabs down and get up in pretty skinny water. I can run like that with no water pressure issues. Still running 5 to 7 psi on the water gauge. 20' SVT 175 Suzi. My gearcase is just above the bottom of the boat in this situation.
Shaft length does not really impact the equation, they will just install the motor higher in the transom to compensate. It does add a few extra pounds. The key is where is the gearcase at when the motor is jacked up all the way.
You can only raise the prop so high before you blow out (more air than water) the prop and you do not have a bite, regardless of where the water pickup is.
I think the SHO is 254 cuin and the Suzi 220. I think the higher displacement will give you better low end torque, better hole shot.
One plus for the Suzi is the oil bathed internal cam timing chain, versus an external rubber belt with an idler tensioning wheel. Details again.

This should add a little to the tech discussion.
I think it comes down to: What engine do you want?? Get it.....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a Transport 22 SE and I know its not the cat but I powered it with a 225.
175 is a little on the light side but would push the boat fine just not as fast probably in the 35 mph range..
It may suffer from hole shot as well but could probably be propped for that with the 175 and a 17 pitch prop.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Got a 22 SVT coming out in several weeks with a Suzu 175, heard a couple others with same motor are getting lower to mid 40's. Less weight, better draft, better fuel and lower price, only 4 cylinders to deal with, solid proven motor. Will report back once I get her on the water.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

FYI I have a 20' SVT with the 175 Suzi. The MOST I have seen on the GPS with one person and half a tank of fuel is 42 MPH. At 6000 RPM I have 50 hrs on the engine. Running a heavy cup 18 pitch Powertech 4 blade OFX prop. So I doubt a 22' will break 40 with a 175 HP on it. But I would to hear, in case my engine is not running at top HP.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

BU Fisher, did you take delivery of your 220 SVT? How about some pictures? Remember to post up some numbers for the rest of us. Thanks!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

nbiffle, I sent you a PM. Interested in hearing about your 220 SVT and 225 SHO experience.
fin


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*Not yet*

I decided to wait a couple more days to pick her up. Donny need a little more time to rig. Not his fault. I had to send aluminum off to powder coat. Going Thursday now.


----------



## stouttrout (Mar 5, 2012)

*need help with prop problems!!*

I'm running a 24' magnam supper tunnel Blue Wave with a 250 Yamaha 4-stroke with jack plate and a 4 blade 18 pitch prop. I have spun the hub 6 times in the last year. I run from Corpus to a Land Cut cabin for a few days at a time. I am loaded down on the way to the cabin with water, fuel, ice, food, adult beverages, 4 or 5 people and all there gear. What is going on?? Im very frustrated and extreamly gun shy! With the prop, and fully loaded I run at 4300-4700rpm's and get about 32mph. I still have plenty of throttle left, but I run this way to conserve fuel. Could get it up to 5500 rpm's, not sure of the speed at this rpm's. Hole shot is good even fully loaded.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

stouttrout said:


> I'm running a 24' magnam supper tunnel Blue Wave with a 250 Yamaha 4-stroke with jack plate and a 4 blade 18 pitch prop. I have spun the hub 6 times in the last year. I run from Corpus to a Land Cut cabin for a few days at a time. I am loaded down on the way to the cabin with water, fuel, ice, food, adult beverages, 4 or 5 people and all there gear. What is going on?? Im very frustrated and extreamly gun shy! With the prop, and fully loaded I run at 4300-4700rpm's and get about 32mph. I still have plenty of throttle left, but I run this way to conserve fuel. Could get it up to 5500 rpm's, not sure of the speed at this rpm's. Hole shot is good even fully loaded.


Might want to ask somewhere else lol


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

stouttrout, as mentioned, you may want to start a new thread. It would definitely get more attention. Right now it is kind of buried in this thread.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Resurrected this thread. Here's a shout out to BU Fisher and sags. You were scheduled to take delivery around this time. Did you get them? Share some pictures with us and post up some numbers. Inquiring minds want to know. Thanks!


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope didn't get the boat yet. Maybe next week Donny and them are really busy but no worries if we don't as long as its done right and we know he will do that for sure. Waiting for a well built boat is worth it I guess but hard as H#LL to do LOL


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

sags, you're still in the anticipation mode with another tough week ahead. If it was me, I would rather give them the extra time to do a quality and thorough job rather than riding them to get it finished. It doesn't surprise me that they may be running behind schedule. I visited with him a couple of weeks ago and he must have had 6 - 7 boats in various stages of construction. They were very busy and probably a nice problem to have. Funny thing is that all but one were SVT's. Keep us informed sags. Thanks!


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I'm hoping to have mine here in the next couple weeks. If not then it will be after June 18th as I'm back offshore for work for a bit.


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

Just FYI for y'all, got word last week the boat was in hardware so hopefully it will be at the dealer this week to be rigged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO maybe have some numbers and pic's next week


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Is your boat the red over white, I believe that one is a week ahead of my boat the teal over light grey. Will be checking it out tomorrow. Word is the 175 will push the 22 SVT in the low 40's


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe mine should be the Red over Bone, so hope it is ready and yours is right behind it.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Should be picking my 24 up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

I was fishing in Port Mansfield this week and stopped by the boat wash station because there was a 220 SVT there. The owner said it was the first 220 out of the mold. He had a raised console and a Yamaha 200 SHO. He said it would hit 43mph which was plenty fast for him. He also said it was plenty skinny and would eat up the chop. He did not have trim tabs on the boat and said he didn't think that it needed them. Donnie mentioned to me that trim tabs were standard on the 220 SVT. This SHO also had a cavitation plate. Donnie told me that the SHO do not need cavitation plates. Like everything else, amenities are added or removed to make them perform better. He stated that this was his 4th boat and by far the best one he ever owned. Needless to say, he was very pleased.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Cavitation plate is standard, trim tabs optional. Not sure if they are needed so I ordered them anyway based on recommendations from Tran and other SVT owners. $$$


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Well the 24 is now home. Didn't take it to the water because I've been sick all week. May try to get it out sometime this weekend, but depends if the antibiotics will ever kick in. Will report numbers when I get in the water.


----------



## Okiebug (Feb 3, 2012)

Photos, we need photos.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I only have one of it snapped in the background. I'll get some more tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Okiebug (Feb 3, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

You won't be mistaken for anyone else that's for sure! 

Can't wait to see more pics, those 24's are sweet rigs.

Five


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Seaweed, that picture is a tease. Just enough to catch a little view but not enough to see the whole picture. Hope you feel better soon. You would think that sitting in your driveway might make you feel a little better.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

finaddiction said:


> Seaweed, that picture is a tease. Just enough to catch a little view but not enough to see the whole picture. Hope you feel better soon. You would think that sitting in your driveway might make you feel a little better.


X2
I need to see the rest of that boat!!!!


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

What a tease you are LOL Ours should be rigged today or Tuesday also, will get some pic's of it and post soon good looking boat there for sure


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Ok here is a quick shot of it. Never felt the want to get it out on the water with everyone else I may try one day this week.


----------



## Okiebug (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the photo, very very nice.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! I have the 200 which I think you know...but Wow...that's all I have to say about that!

Five


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Yep 5 I was down there right before you picked it up. Your boat is a sharp looking boat no doubt.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Seaweed said:


> Yep 5 I was down there right before you picked it up. Your boat is a sharp looking boat no doubt.


Hey Seaweed I appreciate that sincerely! I think your new ride is on a whole different level of sharp! That is a sick ride, and I hope you get many years of good fishing out of her!

Five


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

**** Scotty you said it would be different but you went all out on that one, I'm kinda ashamed to post a picture of ours now just a red and bone color LOL Hope to catch up with you again sometime and talk old times later and enjoy the new boat, I know we will when we get it wet hopefully in the AM


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Seaweed, thanks for the full view pic. I'm with 5 on that, all I can say is WOW. I really like your color combinations. Is there anything under the rear seat on the riser? Can't wait to hear some performance numbers when you get her out. Hope you're feeling better so you can get that sled wet. Sending you some green for a great looking boat and to make you feel better.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

sags, have you taken delivery of your SVT? If so, are you holding out? Where's the photos. Seaweed's been sick and he still posted up pictures. We need to see yours. Don't be stingy. lol

fin


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

Fin I really got to see the boat last Thursday but only the hull/trailer so I know its on this earth LOL, its at the dealer getting rigged out and should be ready today. We went home for the weekend and will stop by Rockport Marine this AM to check it out but as I said with those colors Seaweed picked ours won't hold a candle or even a big spot light to those HAHAHA And him being sick yeah right knowing him he's been out fishing and just didn't want to be caught taking off work!!!!!


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

No this time actually sick not sure about tomorrow though just saying lol. Thanks for the comments guys. I likely will be changing the powder coat to black on the leaning post. It's a little off color thought it would grow on me just but I think it's done opposite. Under the riser at the back is a livewell and on the sides is storage well one side there is still some room but it's mainly pumps and stuff and the other side is wide open for storage.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

finaddiction said:


> I was fishing in Port Mansfield this week and stopped by the boat wash station because there was a 220 SVT there. The owner said it was the first 220 out of the mold. He had a raised console and a Yamaha 200 SHO. He said it would hit 43mph which was plenty fast for him. He also said it was plenty skinny and would eat up the chop. He did not have trim tabs on the boat and said he didn't think that it needed them. Donnie mentioned to me that trim tabs were standard on the 220 SVT. This SHO also had a cavitation plate. Donnie told me that the SHO do not need cavitation plates. Like everything else, amenities are added or removed to make them perform better. He stated that this was his 4th boat and by far the best one he ever owned. Needless to say, he was very pleased.


I was really hoping for better numbers from this boat. My brothers new 22' V-cat/150 zuk got 43mph this weekend with 5 people in the boat! My Mosca/200 V-max will run 47 all day long.

We know their skinny. We know that they're built as good or better than any boat on the coast. We know the customer service is the best out there. But I'm starting to believe that the SVT isn't a very effecient design. The low reported speeds tells me that even the big power of a SHO is struggling to push the boat. That also translates to bad fuel mileage.

I love the boats...just don't like the numbers. Someone please tell me differently!!!


----------



## crey (Nov 30, 2011)

My 24 svt will run 50 with 5 ppl anytime. I think that guy has his 22 propped wrong or something. This boat is more efficient than my old 24xrl8 with a 200 Honda. I have been averaging 4mpg every trip with the 225 optimax.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

That's what i was hoping to hear. I really want a 22 svt/250 SHO that will cruise easily at 50mph and top out near 60.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

On a test ride with Capt Mike on his 24 with a 250 susuki he was getting 48 mph heading out the Matagorda Jetties and still had more. Reports to Donnie the 22 SVT with 175 are getting low 40's. Hull design may prevent getting into the 60's. Should have numbers available with the 175 on a 22 in about two weeks.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a 175 on my 20, and am getting 40-43 mph. I just can't see the 22 being faster with the same HP. I'm only getting about 5000 rpm wot, not sure if I'm missing something or what???

Five


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Number_Five said:


> I have a 175 on my 20, and am getting 40-43 mph. I just can't see the 22 being faster with the same HP. I'm only getting about 5000 rpm wot, not sure if I'm missing something or what???
> 
> Five


You need a different prop if you are only getting 5000 RPM's. You should be somewhere between 5500 and 6000 RPM's. Call Donny and tell him. He'll confirm my suspiscion and swap out props with you.

I'd try an inch less pitch. He's using a lot of the Powertech OFX props on the cats. If he's got you in a 21 pitch, try a 19 or 20.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll try that...now back to the original thread. (Thanks dirtjunkee!)

Five


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*22 svt*

I have a 2012 22 SVT with a 250 ProXS on it with raised console. The boat is awesome. My performance numbers are as follows:

I can float in 6-8 inches easy depending on load. 
I ran 55 with a Bravo 22 XS prop with 4 people with a full tank of gas at 5800 rpms. 
I can run 45mph at 4500 rpm. which is nice. 
I have been very impressed with the full mileage...almost 2 miles a gallon.

I really believe the prop is more important on this boat than any I have had before. I have tried 4 different props and finally found it.

I don't have a cav plate and the hole shot is great. I do have trim tabs which are a must on this boat to plane at low speed and to prevent cavitation at mid speed. When you release them the boat will take off. I don't know if I can get 60 out of it....maybe with just me and a little bit of gas. But I don't know many 60 mph boats that can float in what I can.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Well with all hope I'll have mine in the water tomorrow. I won't have "true" numbers as it will be first time in the water, but I'll have something. I don't care if it goes 17mph as long as it has slime in it at the end of the day.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Durtjunkee, I am still reseaching and have not ordered mine yet but I am looking at 220 SVT with a 250 SHO. I was first thinking 225 SHO but now thinking that the $1,000 difference in price is worth stepping up to the 250 SHO. Donnie mentioned that the hull will only go so fast and the difference in top speed between these two motors will only be a couple of miles per hour. My thoughts are that at cruising speeds the 250 would would not have to work as hard. I am looking at getting a riser under the console and leaning post. I will have the typical set up with a cooler under the leaning post. Under the cooler, I want a hatch in the riser for my rigging box. I want to have my batteries (2), PP pump and jackplate pump installed in this rigging box. I want to move the weight of the batteries off the stern and place the hydraulic pumps in a dryer location. Has anyone done this? I have checked and longer hydraulic lines for the PP and jackplate will not cause any problem in functionality only additional cost for the longer lines.

fin


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

You might want to contact Capt. Hollis Forrester. He recently got a 220 SVT with a 225 SHO. He could tell you all about it.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

jeff, thanks for the info. I'll send a PM to Capt. Hollis. I am like a sponge gathering information about everyones SVT's.

fin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Seaweed said:


> Ok here is a quick shot of it. Never felt the want to get it out on the water with everyone else I may try one day this week.


Yeah Buddy! Go bright or go home!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

finaddiction said:


> Durtjunkee, I am still reseaching and have not ordered mine yet but I am looking at 220 SVT with a 250 SHO. I was first thinking 225 SHO but now thinking that the $1,000 difference in price is worth stepping up to the 250 SHO. Donnie mentioned that the hull will only go so fast and the difference in top speed between these two motors will only be a couple of miles per hour. My thoughts are that at cruising speeds the 250 would would not have to work as hard. I am looking at getting a riser under the console and leaning post. I will have the typical set up with a cooler under the leaning post. Under the cooler, I want a hatch in the riser for my rigging box. I want to have my batteries (2), PP pump and jackplate pump installed in this rigging box. I want to move the weight of the batteries off the stern and place the hydraulic pumps in a dryer location. Has anyone done this? I have checked and longer hydraulic lines for the PP and jackplate will not cause any problem in functionality only additional cost for the longer lines
> 
> fin


This is exactly how I want mine rigged. In addition, I'll have the livewell placed in the front of the riser with a seat on top. Then I'll have a cooler/seat installed in the rear, so that the passengers can ride facing forward.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

finaddiction said:


> Durtjunkee, I am still reseaching and have not ordered mine yet but I am looking at 220 SVT with a 250 SHO. I was first thinking 225 SHO but now thinking that the $1,000 difference in price is worth stepping up to the 250 SHO. Donnie mentioned that the hull will only go so fast and the difference in top speed between these two motors will only be a couple of miles per hour. My thoughts are that at cruising speeds the 250 would would not have to work as hard. I am looking at getting a riser under the console and leaning post. I will have the typical set up with a cooler under the leaning post. Under the cooler, I want a hatch in the riser for my rigging box. I want to have my batteries (2), PP pump and jackplate pump installed in this rigging box. I want to move the weight of the batteries off the stern and place the hydraulic pumps in a dryer location. Has anyone done this? I have checked and longer hydraulic lines for the PP and jackplate will not cause any problem in functionality only additional cost for the longer lines.
> 
> fin


Fin,

Yes that is possible. I have 4 batteries all under my console at the front. I chose to have the livewell at the back of the riser box, because that gives you a second cooler in a "normal" place. By having the livewell in front of the console you loose a ice chest place. All of my pumps, 2 power pole pumps and jackplate pump are all in the starboard section of the riser box. The Port section is wide open for storage which seems to work well for me. I also havea 12" sub under teh console. But as far as the extra distance in lines there are no performance issues.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah Buddy! Go bright or go home!


That was my thought lol...I actually picked out the colors of your boat first, but wanted something a little different. This orange was only different for a few days as there is a baby cat with this color and a 22svt being built this color.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Seaweed said:


> Fin,
> 
> Yes that is possible. I have 4 batteries all under my console at the front. I chose to have the livewell at the back of the riser box, because that gives you a second cooler in a "normal" place. By having the livewell in front of the console you loose a ice chest place. All of my pumps, 2 power pole pumps and jackplate pump are all in the starboard section of the riser box. The Port section is wide open for storage which seems to work well for me. I also havea 12" sub under teh console. But as far as the extra distance in lines there are no performance issues.


naaa....you don't lose a cooler if you arrange it like this. Batteries under the top cooler/lean post.....


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Ok finally the report after running it.

E. Matagorda was pretty choppy today. I found the boat handles chop extremely well and like a lot of aggressive boats both inshore and offshore boat it runs better at higher speeds in the chop. Overall just an awesome ride.

One thing that surprised me was how slow you could go and the boat stay on plain. The boat stayed on plane at 2300 rpms. This was really surprising to me. 

As far as shallow water didnt' do much testing there, but at one point we were in about a 1' in mud and it jumped up with no effort at all. 

Now speed. This was the first time this boat has been in the water. I didn't run it out for long. I got the boat to 50 at about 5300. It basically cruised or appeared to at 43mph going around 4500 rpm. Overall I was happy with it. I'm running a 250 Suzuki. I do think you could get a little more out of it. But for the guys questioning the 22 with a 250 I think you easily get over 50 and with more experience running the boat and possbily some prop playing I think it will be a 52-55mph boat. HOwever, I don't plan to do that because I don't have a magic number. The hole shot was awesome and this is what I prefer. I can cruise all day at 45 I'm happy with that.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> naaa....you don't lose a cooler if you arrange it like this. Batteries under the top cooler/lean post.....


No you don't, but my preference is to have the back completely clear. To me you just loose deck space by having to add a cooler somewhere else. In front of the console is already taken up no matter which way you go, so that's why I chose this way. Just takes up less space and get the same result.. That's why I said "normal". But luckily it's to each his own. He's also building a new console for the livewell in the front they may intrest yall as well.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't fish off the boat much, but when I do it's generally off the nose...since the power pole is at the back and holds the boat with the wind or current. The livewell in front is handy when culling fish, or baiting hooks for shrimp chukkers, either one. The cooler in the back is much more comfortable for passengers when making long runs across rough bays.

To each his own fa sho...


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I could see both sides of it. I have dual powe poles so I can position as needed. But true for passengers the rear livewell also has a seat. I guess in general most of the people that go with me if they sit down its generally my wife and little girl and they sit on leaning post. Either way isn't a bad option. At the end of the day they both more then fishable.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Seaweed

Are you running tabs, couldn't tell from the picture?

By the way when I told my gal and her daughter that your boat was mine they did the Oh my Gosh it's beautiful. I didn't quite get that response on my teal and grey boat that's a few weeks behind yours. Your color combo is stunning, I wouldn't of pictured that but then again I haven't seen a bad looking SVT yet.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Seaweed, thanks for sharing your performance numbers which are pretty impressive for the first time on the water. Also, thanks for confirming that relocating the pumps under the riser had no effect on how the PP and jackplate worked. I see more and more people powder coating their aluminum work. Is it easier to maintain this way or is it more of just a personal preferance? Once again, great looking boat.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

All SVT owners, I started a new thread with a poll to indicate which model you have. Also asking for pictures. I thought it would be 2cool to be able to keep track of the SVT's on this site. So go over there vote and post some pictures. Thanks!

fin


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Yes I am running tabs. From first experience I think you need them but that is from just a few hours on the water. I by no means have figured out the jack plate and trim sweet spot just yet. 

As far as powder coating I don't know that it's easier to maintain I would think the right color you wouldn't see the water spots as much for me it just went with the boat more.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Performance information on 22 SVT/raised deck with 175 Suzuki. Picked up boat this weekend and in less that ideal conditions I was able to get 41.5 MPH on GPS at 5,500 RPM. Will look to change the pitch to get closer to 6,000 Boat turns very well and manuvers fantastic. Ran it off shore in 3-5's took a few over the bow but drained extremally fast. Draft as advertised in the bay, didn't seem to need a whole lot of power for hole shot. Fuel consumption was great only burned about 22 gallons running a two day round trip of 80 miles and a lot of idling and slow break in speed. Fantastic Boat!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ran the 24 SVT on Saturday with Donnie and will be ordering ours soon enough.

I was impressed.

TH


----------

